# Dita Von Teese - The Heart Truth's Red Dress Collection - Catwalk 09.02.2011 (69x)



## Mandalorianer (10 Feb. 2011)

​

THX to The Elder


----------



## Q (11 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Dita Von Teese - The Heart Truth's Red Dress Collection - Catwalk 09.02.2011*

schön kurvig  Dita weiss zu posen. :thx:


----------



## zool (17 Feb. 2011)

Dita sieht schon traumhaft aus! Danke!!


----------

